# Protest Outside Dogs 4 Us This Weekend



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone

I know there's a lot of you unhappy about these shops selling puppies, so thought you might like to know there's a protest being organised outside both shops tomorrow - the one in Leeds and the one in Manchester.

Perhaps if there may be some people from here who could pop along and offer their support?

Here's the info:

Hi Everyone

There is to be a protest to the puppy farming that is going on

We are holding this protest at Dogs4Us on Saturday meeting at 11am and starting at 11.30.

We have members of the press attending, as well as Pats and Wag hopefully
The dog press Our Dogs are asking all show people to attend and give support.

We also to have reps from the Kennel Club as well as the local press we hope to get the Sun and Mirror to cover this as well as ITV

The address are 

Waterloo Way
Bramley
Leeds
LS13 2EF
and also

Agecroft Road
Pendlebury
Manchester
M27 8SN

Please E-mail me your comments and if you require futher details

The police and the local council are aware that this protest is happening and have said it's fine as long as it's peaceful.

Sal
x


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

lets hope they get a good turnout...it will be interesting to watch


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

I wish I could get there,it's a bit far for us.
Should be interesting though.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

wow wicked 

wish i could go, but thats missions away from where i am 

but i wish you all very good luck.

will this be on ur local tv?


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> wow wicked
> 
> wish i could go, but thats missions away from where i am
> 
> ...


Yeah Wonder if the BBC will televise this !!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

Rats - I'd go to the Leeds one but I'm at a dog show


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

clueless said:


> Yeah Wonder if the BBC will televise this !!!!


Heh heh - will they get Passionate Productions to do it? (slaps own wrist for being naughty!)

Wonder also why the RSPCA are not doing anything about this sort of thing?


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> Heh heh - will they get Passionate Productions to do it? (slaps own wrist for being naughty!)
> 
> Wonder also why the RSPCA are not doing anything about this sort of thing?


Aha But did I not read somewhere that the RSPCA had visited and evrything okay according to them, even although they have a RSPCA charity store next to it and seemingly people have been in there complaining constantly. Makes you wonder!!!

Oh just remembered it was in Our Dogs today


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Dogs r us are where Wayne rooney, coleen rooney, Ricky Hatton and some other celebrities have bought their dogs from. Might go to the Manchester one if hubby is home from work in time


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

If I remember correctly, there's another one being planned for December sometime, let me check that out and let you know.


Here it is:

A date for our daries some of us are arranging a protest march in London on 20th December at noon, we will be marching to number 10 to hand a petition to the prime minister to abolish puppy farming throughout the UK
& Wales and to ban anyone bringing dog from Ireland 

We ask everyone who can be there to be there as someone said to me bodies on the ground are voters that wont vote for the goverment 

More details will be added as soon as I know them.

Sal

x


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aw, I wish I could go - but I think its way out for me aswell. 

Hope it gets the idea into their heads to stop!!.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

I would certainly take part, and have done so at some of these demonstrations, but too far for me and I am working. Best of luck and let us know how you got on


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

Hope all goes well and there is a good turnout.

Think that if the protest is in the stores carpark and they complain to the police the police have to move you on. So hope it stays peaceful for the sake of the dogs!!!

well done to all involved - wish I could go.....
regards
sue


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

> throughout the UK & Wales and


Wales is part of the UK and is subject to the same laws as England it's Scotland that has different law system.

Good luck to those who go to Number 10 with the petition and I hope that something happens because of it.


----------

